# I have a $1000 budget.......



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey guys new to the forum and home audio. I'm looking to get a decent surround/stereo setup but need a some help. I would like something that can give real good music quality and wall vibrating thump yet provide a good movie surround as well. I've been looking at the Def Tech stuff lately and tried the Def Tech SSA42 soundbar and Yamaha 467 receiver but it didn't give me what I was hoping for so I took it back. I found another deal with the Pro Cinema 600 with a Yamaha 667 receiver for just under a $1000. It sounded pretty decent, just not sure if it will provide what I want in the long run. Do you guys have any suggestions on something that would be better for comparable money or a mixture of other speakers (bookshelf etc...) and receiver that would work well? My room is about 20'X16' and the TV is a 50" Plasma not centered in the room because of a doorway if that helps in anyway. I'm not really sure what direction to head with all the different brands mounting options and such. I like the look of the wall mount speakers just not sure if they have enough booty to have the deeper sound that I would like in music. I kind of feel like I'm chasing my tail at this point. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Stay away from soundbars unless you absolutely cannot fit standard size speakers into your setup. The standard $1000 recommendation right now is:

5xBehringer B2030p or Infinity Primus Bookshelves $375
Dayton Sub-120 from Parts Express $155
Onkyo (accessories4less.com, shoponkyo.com), Denon, or other AVR $420
Cables, speaker wire, etc from monoprice $50


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey thanks. Is there much difference in speakers used for music compared to speakers used for home surround sound?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If speakers are good for music, they are good for home theater.

Home theater source material is typically more forgiving of lower quality speakers. As long as you have some boom and sizzle, accuracy isn't super important. But, with those same speakers on music, now your violins no longer sound like violins, and so on for the rest of your instruments. With music, accuracy is imperative.

One area where HT is more punishing than music is in the bass department. Most music doesn't dig nearly as deep as HT material.


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Your room is far too big for the ProCinema 600 series. I had one in a 9 x 12 room and I ended up upgrading it


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay, I was wondering that too! I like the idea of the bookshelf speakers for the sound, how are they to mount on the wall? I kind of have a weird configuration for speaker layout. Can I post pics on here to show you guys what I'm dealing with?

Those Behringer's have good reveiws. However, I would like to have grilles if possible. Also, I saw some Kef C1's individually or in a set on Amazon.... any good?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Once you get 5 posts, you can link images. Pop 2 more posts here and you'll be good: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/testing/21659-post-padding-thread.html


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

have you thought of buying used and getting a much better setup and maximising your money that way?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Marshall is giving excellent advice that I agree with. Used is another route and does expand what is possible to do with the stated Budget.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Tdub said:


> Okay, I was wondering that too! I like the idea of the bookshelf speakers for the sound, how are they to mount on the wall? I kind of have a weird configuration for speaker layout. Can I post pics on here to show you guys what I'm dealing with?
> 
> Those Behringer's have good reveiws. However, I would like to have grilles if possible. Also, I saw some Kef C1's individually or in a set on Amazon.... any good?


KEF is a great brand

But you want the ones with coaxial drivers(KEF specialty). 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Bookshelf-Speakers-In-Walnut-Pair-NEW/1.html is a much better speaker than the c1. There centers have advantage for being a coaxial. 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Satelllite-Speaker-In-Silver-Each-NEW/1.html
These are my surrounds and they are amazing. 

There was a time when I wanted a KEF front setup, but that was before I got a saw. :T

I plan on replacing my surrounds with DIY speakers at some point. So if your interested in that route let me know I could cut you deal on them. 

If you want grills. SVS, Infinity Primus, Axiom, Aperion, Ascend Acoustics will all do the job.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I have Atlantic Technology speakers, using the FS-5000 as my fronts with a 58" Plasma. It's a soundbar without being a soundbar.

http://www.atlantictechnology.com/default.asp?NodeId=116

They sound great, and I've pretty picky about sound quality, having been an "Audiophile" for the past 35 years. I round out the 7.1 System with AT surrounds and a SVS PC12-NSD Sub, which can shake the room if needed. MTW, my HT is 12 x 20. Good Luck!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The atlantic is an excellent example of a "soundbar" that is really just 3 speakers glued together.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey guys here are a couple pics of what I'm dealing with. I should mention that I talked with Crutchfield yesterday just to see what they have and the guy recommended this for the price range. I can upgrade the sub to one mention for $50 because they are doing a spend $500 on Polk and get a free sub deal.

Polk Audio CSiA4 Black Each Center Channel Speaker - $279
Polk Audio RTi4 Black Pair Bookshelf/Stand Mount Speakers - $150pr
Polk Audio PSW125 (BK) 12" 150-watt Powered Subwoofer $50
Monster MC 400SW-8M Subwoofer Interconnect - $48
AudioQuest FLX-X 16/2-125 feet 16AWG 2 conductor in-wall Speaker Wire - $72


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

For some reason I can't post the img links from Photobucket.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Tdub said:


> For some reason I can't post the img links from Photobucket.


You can upload them to "my photos" here at the shack and post them that way, or just post the links, not the pictures themselves, if you wish.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Tdub said:


> Hey guys here are a couple pics of what I'm dealing with. I should mention that I talked with Crutchfield yesterday just to see what they have and the guy recommended this for the price range. I can upgrade the sub to one mention for $50 because they are doing a spend $500 on Polk and get a free sub deal.
> 
> Polk Audio CSiA4 Black Each Center Channel Speaker - $279
> Polk Audio RTi4 Black Pair Bookshelf/Stand Mount Speakers - $150pr
> ...


The $48 sub cable has about $35 of margin built in. Get the cable from monoprice. Same with the speakerwire, you can get 100' of 16AWG at monoprice for about $15 shipped.

As for the rest of the system, it looks pretty good, though you can do better on the center online. Are you going to be using 2 sets of bookshelves, one for fronts and one for surrounds, or just starting with a 3.1 system?

Also, keep in mind that the bookshelves are inexpensive because they are a previous revision from the current RTi A series. They may not be an exact match for your center, but should be close enough.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

I second what Marshall said about buying speaker cables from monoprice. Either the 16AWG or 14AWG and some banana plugs for convenience and you are good to go. Those monoprice oxygen free copper cables in 50' or 100' spool are great deal for the price.

You can definitely stretch your budget if you don't mind pre-owned. My very first set were new but after that, I mainly go the preowned route. But buying preowned can be a hassle sometimes.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Since I brought up the AT FS-5000 "soundbar", here's photo's of my HT...

http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=usrsld


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

usrsld said:


> Since I brought up the AT FS-5000 "soundbar", here's photo's of my HT...
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=usrsld


Nice and clean install.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks... My wife and I really enjoy the room. Now I just need a projector and 2:35 screen. :whistling:


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the Behringer suggestion if you want to get it all now.

Another option would be to start out with just a 3.1 and add surrounds later on. The HSU bookshelves aren't talked about all that often but make really good HT speakers for $150/ea.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

usrsld said:


> Now I just need a projector and 2:35 screen. :whistling:



Don't we all?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Matt34 said:


> I like the Behringer suggestion if you want to get it all now.
> 
> Another option would be to start out with just a 3.1 and add surrounds later on. The HSU bookshelves aren't talked about all that often but make really good HT speakers for $150/ea.


I bet they have nice dynamics given the HSU drivers


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Matt34 said:


> I like the Behringer suggestion if you want to get it all now.
> 
> Another option would be to start out with just a 3.1 and add surrounds later on. The HSU bookshelves aren't talked about all that often but make really good HT speakers for $150/ea.


I thought about just doing a 3.1 with some nice floor speakers up front but haven't decided. If I do the bookshelf speakers would you hang them on the sides of the tv stand?


----------

